# Suggest a good PSU for my mid/high gaming rig.. as my old one died.. after 3.1 yrs..



## vickyiori (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi All,

My old Corsair CX500 just died last week after I abused it for 3 years..  since 3 years are over no warranty.

Can I get it repaired somehow? 

I live in Delhi, so can I get it back working with almost same efficiency from Nehru Place or Do the people repairing it will change the internals components of it.. to make money.. 

Share some good shops of Nehru place if you know they are genuine.. 

Or 

Should I buy a new one.. Following is my rig configuration.. please suggest a decent good enough PSU which can run for at least 3 years efficiently even after abuse.. 

I do not do overclocking anyways..

MB: Some good Asus.. works good.. 1 PCI Express 3rd Generation.. 

CPU: Intel i3 3.3Ghz (didn't bought i5 since not interested in Overclocking.. )

RAM: 8GB Corsair (4GB*2) since I need more RAM for my learning/work (VMs)

HDD:  1. 1TB Seagate  -Sweet
          2. Old 160GB (6 yrs old) .. can blow any minute now.. 

GPU: AMD Readon 7850 2GB DDR5.. My baby.. 

One DVD Writer

Display: 2 Full HD 22' monitors. Dual Display of course.. gaming demands it.. 

My budget is around 3-4k. max 4.5k.. 

Any help/suggestion/advice in this regard with be highly appreciated!! 

My dear fellow warriors of the PC Gaming.. 

Thanks and extremely high regards,

Vikas

PS: The signature below is from 2008.. need to update. it..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

i dont know about repair but you can consider seasonic s12ii 520 which is a solid unit.

it has 5 years of warranty too.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Get Seasonic S12ii 520w @4.5k with eyes closed,enough for your rig and comes with 5 year warranty


----------



## vickyiori (Jan 14, 2014)

Dhanyawaad ashish and rijinpk1 ji. Bhagwan aapka bhala kare, uske thik baad mera bhala kare..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

vickyiori said:


> Dhanyawaad ashish and rijinpk1 ji. Bhagwan aapka bhala kare, uske thik baad mera bhala kare..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

dual monitors with 7850??


----------



## vickyiori (Jan 16, 2014)

yes, dual monitors with 7850.. but not gaming on 2 monitors at once.. for that 7850 is not enough.. 

one monitor is for gaming, other one is for reading Walkthroughs, internet, etc. when I play.. 

Also, one is used for development(Software engineer here.. ) stuff and other for viewing the help files, ebooks, browsing internet for issues, etc.. It's damn better than pressing Alt-Tab to switch between Visual Studio and EBooks, API help etc..  Saves a ****ing good amount of time.. XD


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

aah. okay.


----------

